# Tubifex or black worms?



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

I got these specimens from a pond by where I live. The pond is slightly polluted, but not filled with muck. Can anyone tell me whether these are Tubifex worms black worms?

Here's a picture (sorry it's so big...)


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

look like red worms to me.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

Cichlid,

Without doing a bit of work under a dissecting scope, you're not going to be able to identify them to species. Based on the fact that they come from a slightly polluted area, I'm going to say that they're probably more closely related to tubifex, but that is far from being a scientific guide to them as species. If it is important for you to find out, you may need to find a local university with a good zoology department to get a definite answer.

Larry Vires


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

*sighs*
Okay, thanks. Maybe I'll dissect one.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

Cichlid,

I did think of one thing that should be rather obvious under magnification without dissection. They are completely different genera, families actually. Blackworms are a Lumbricus sp. They are segmented worms, and this is actually kinda obvious. Tubfex, although they look segmented, actually have a solid outer skin. Under magnification, this shows up rather easily.

Larry Vires


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Great!!!! Thanks sooo much!


----------

